# pure-ftp configuration options

## weijia

I am having difficulty in setting a virtual anonymous account.  I did all the steps of setting up the db file, and typed the following command to add a ftp user:

```

pure-pw useradd ftp -u ftpuser -d /home/ftpusers/anonymous

```

However, in trying to log into the server I get the following error when trying anonymous login:

```

=(<*>)=-.:. (( Welcome to PureFTPd 1.0.11 )) .:.-=(<*>)=-

You are user number 1 of 3 allowed

Local time is now 19:13 and the load is 0.00. Server port: 21.

You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.

Remote host has closed the connection.                                                                    

Unable to set up secure anonymous FTP

Sleeping 20 seconds...                                                                                    

Interrupted.

```

I have set up non-anonymous virtual users and they do work.

Also, I was wondering how I could get a more verbose log file.  The current setting I am using is:

```
-O clf:/var/log/pureftpd.log
```

Thanks.

----------

## weijia

I searched on google and found someone say that I have to have a 'ftp' user in my linux enviroment, and not in the virtual group.  This does work--However, I would prefer a way to go completely virtual users. Still looking for ideas.

----------

## btg308

 *weijia wrote:*   

> However, I would prefer a way to go completely virtual users.

 

You'll need at least one 'real' user, otherwise you'll not have anyone to give access rights to the filesystem to. Pure-ftpd will let you in as a virtual user, but if you actually want to access any files or directories (read or write), you'll need a Linux user.

----------

## klieber

 *weijia wrote:*   

> I am having difficulty in setting a virtual anonymous account.  I did all the steps of setting up the db file, and typed the following command to add a ftp user:
> 
> ```
> 
> pure-pw useradd ftp -u ftpuser -d /home/ftpusers/anonymous
> ...

 

Did you read the PureFTPd README.Virtual-Users?

Specifically, did you run "pure-pw mkdb" after you added the user?

Also, make sure to read the PureFTPd FAQ, especially the section entitled, "Anonymous FTP with virtual users."

--kurt

----------

